# [CLOSED] Registering an Account via E-mail [CLOSED]



## Dragoneer (Jul 7, 2010)

*TEMPORARILY CLOSED*

E-mail reg is temporarily closed while we clear out backlog. There is currently a queue of over 450 accounts waiting, and we can not keep up with demand.

We are working on registration. It should be open in a week or so.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While we finish up rewriting registration this month and patching in the exploits, we are currently offering users the ability to register via e-mail. Accounts are generally created within 48 hours of e-mailing.

To register:
Send an e-mail to accounts@furaffinity.net, and include the following information:

1) *Up to three desired Usernames.*
To find out if a Username is available, go to this link:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yournamehere
_(replace "yournamehere" with your desired username to see if it's available)_

DO NOT INCLUDE A PASSWORD!

2) *Verify you have ready and agree to all terms set forth in the Terms of Service.*
http://wiki.furaffinity.net/index.php?title=TOS


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Quick question, when will registration be officially up again?

Just to give an estimated time


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



WillowWulf said:


> Quick question, when will registration be officially up again?
> 
> Just to give an estimated time


Two to three weeks. Maybe sooner. It /will/ be up by the end of this month.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Thank you for this. You don't know how many threads were made about registration questions that were already answered.


----------



## Axle Greymoon (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

i cant send u an email there <_ _>''/ my computer wont let me  ... soo ill have to w8 ...... i need outlook or something and i cant download it


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



Axle Greymoon said:


> i cant send u an email there <_ _>''/ my computer wont let me ... soo ill have to w8 ...... i need outlook or something and i cant download it


If you click the email link, your computer will try to open it in your default email program. You can still log into your hotmail/gmail/yahoo/whatever web-based email and just type or copy-paste the email address into the To: field, then write the email like you would write any other email.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



Axle Greymoon said:


> i cant send u an email there <_ _>''/ my computer wont let me  ... soo ill have to w8 ...... i need outlook or something and i cant download it


 
FireFox will allow you to set Yahoo mail as your default e-mail program.


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Good thing I saw this thread before I made a new thread.


----------



## Axle Greymoon (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

yuip and i has explorer.....>,>''/ i cant w8 to get my account hopefully it will giv me motive to draw again


----------



## Billow-chan (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Ah, thank you very much for this!


----------



## -sushi- (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

so, then, what constitutes an abandoned account and how can one go about getting an abandoned account?

forgive me if this is answered elsewhere :c


----------



## ZavCoyote (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Sent my mail like... 10 hours ago. I still havn't gotten a reply, though I celarly stated I agreed to the TOS, I included username, password and email.

Unless there really is a shut-fuckton of people who want accounts, which isn't totally impossible.


----------



## ZavCoyote (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Wait, shit, nevermind! I thought you would get a confirmation mail, but I just tried logging in, and it worked 

Too bad I can't view mature content because of age. >:c


----------



## Eeptog (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

wait are we supposed to send passwords? i assumed they would make one up then allow us to change it....

the OP could explain a little more what we need to include....


----------



## positronic (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

@Eeptog: I was wondering that too.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

For me, I just gave my desired username and got a temp password with the account confirmation.


----------



## positronic (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Oh, alright.


----------



## Silachan (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



-sushi- said:


> so, then, what constitutes an abandoned account and how can one go about getting an abandoned account?
> 
> forgive me if this is answered elsewhere :c


 
I read somewhere that it's 24 months of inactivity.

as for how...i dunno, trying to find that out myself.


----------



## Eeptog (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Well they said not to send a password
I guess I'll wait another week to have mine made...


----------



## Wolfshy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

been 48 hours since I wrote my email to them =(

Anyone got an idea how long it can take? XD


----------



## -sushi- (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

thank you silachan for answering my question! I am irritated to find that Sushi is an orphan account and I couldn't just ask to have that one because i had no FUCKING idea i could :c it's hard to find any posts relating to that  topic


----------



## -sushi- (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



Wolfshy said:


> been 48 hours since I wrote my email to them =(
> 
> Anyone got an idea how long it can take? XD



these are volunteers doing this in their freetime, be patient because they didn't have to do this at all (not to sound rude about it, but really)


----------



## Wolfshy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

but really what? I wasn't complaining, I was curious XD first of all, I had no idea it wasn't their job~ so I never meant to be rude, second~ where in my two sentences did I show hostility towards them? I was just a bit "aww =(" so I went here to get my answer on how long it could take XD sorry for wanting to know <.<


----------



## -sushi- (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

well for one it says generally created within 48 hours it doesn't say gauranteed created in 48 hours and I'm sure at this point they are all bogged down with a shit ton of registration e-mails so you can assume it's going by a first come first served basis. I did say i wasn't trying to be rude and i'm still not.


----------



## Wolfshy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Well I did figure out that much with that sentence dear XD but I was allowed to dream that I would have been created within them  which again is why I came here for an answer about how long it could take~


----------



## Axle Greymoon (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

i havent gotten anything yet i sent the email 5 days ago...<_ _>"
paceint is a virtue... i cant speel okay??


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Just a note - I've got 350 e-mails for accounts to create. I'm trying to make them over the next day or two, but I'm kind of backlogged.


----------



## Eeptog (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

to be honest i expected more.

In any case, an understandable delay. I would say take your time but im sure someone would get mad at that.


----------



## Oceaneyeddragon (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

I am so freakin confused! When I click on the link to the username page where it says "your name here", How do you "type in your desired username?? There's nowhere to enter it. Or did I miss something?


----------



## Oceaneyeddragon (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

oops....nvm...


----------



## Eeptog (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

just got mine made, thanks a million


----------



## Mr.Pants (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Are periods allowed in my FA username, like my forum name?


----------



## Suta (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Just sent an email of my own and can't wait to get a reply...I've been waiting since April to join.  ^^


----------



## Owee (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

I can't register in the FurAffinity main site, it always comes that Registration is suspended.. Please help me


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



Owee said:


> I can't register in the FurAffinity main site, it always comes that Registration is suspended.. Please help me


 
Read the Op post. 
Do what he says to make sure the name you want not taken first.
There's a link there to send a message to request a account.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

no offence but what a dumb way to register on a site but i hev a feeling itll be worth it =D


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



yakuzabadger said:


> no offence but what a dumb way to register on a site but i hev a feeling itll be worth it =D


 
Don't be rude to the higher ups. They can always get mad and ignore your request.


----------



## bjsftw (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

ok just a couple questions b4 i submit an email to register. first, if u say we shudnt submit a disired password how do u know wat password to use wen u log in? and second, how do u know wen ur account has been created?


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



bjsftw said:


> ok just a couple questions b4 i submit an email to register. first, if u say we shudnt submit a disired password how do u know wat password to use wen u log in? and second, how do u know wen ur account has been created?


 First off, learn to use _*real grammar *_
Second, I believe you get a code when you get the email saying the account has been made


----------



## Remy (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

What's this speak of 'orphan accounts'? There's an account that hasn't had ANY activity (no shouts, no avatar, no nothing) and I would like to go about snapping it up, perhaps that's just wishful thinking. I'd probably have to hunt down the original owner.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



Remy said:


> What's this speak of 'orphan accounts'? There's an account that hasn't had ANY activity (no shouts, no avatar, no nothing) and I would like to go about snapping it up, perhaps that's just wishful thinking. I'd probably have to hunt down the original owner.



From what admins have previously said, you can request it. Whether you get it or not depends on when it was last logged into.


----------



## Remy (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



quoting_mungo said:


> From what admins have previously said, you can request it. Whether you get it or not depends on when it was last logged into.


 
Gotcha. Welp, worth a shot.


----------



## bjsftw (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

i just sent my email several hours ago now all i have to do is patiently wait...ive been waiting for an opportunity like this to create an account forever. thnx fer the thread =) very helpful.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Not in any rush to make an account so I don't know why anyone should be, it's just time. I've got an awful lot of it left on my hands.

That being said, I am checking my inbox every 10 minutes...


----------



## NordFace (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

me to i send my e-mail the 15 of jully and i check my mail box often XD
i only want to know if it is normal that it take so long (i know about the 350 messages and i dont want to disturb)
the username i want is NordFace like forum username


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Just give it time, it certainly won't come any quicker by complaining about the wait.


----------



## Skaskali (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

It's not the most convenient way to sign up, I suppose, but it works.



Christ. I don't think I've ever hovered over my inbox so much.


----------



## bulbabenz (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Thanks anyway,my account has been create now(Phew~wait about 3 days and  just concern that I do mistake! so I send request again yesterday.)

I'm quiet sure someone don't know about this but well, try for chance is  better way~

and...I knew,this way is good to screen the spam account.Not convenient  but good for everyone. Right?

^_^


----------



## Petrock (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

At the people upset about the posts asking about account creation coming back: Well they should all be answered anyways, because people wanting to join is a good thing! XD Scaring them off by snapping at them is horrible, and I've seen too many of those simple questions trolled.

If the topic already existed, just link'em to it. It's not like a new person would know where to look, now is it?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



bulbabenz said:


> Thanks anyway,my account has been create now(Phew~wait about 3 days and  just concern that I do mistake! so I send request again yesterday.)
> 
> I'm quiet sure someone don't know about this but well, try for chance is  better way~
> 
> ...


Not a problem. =) And we're working hard on taking care of it.

Last night I went through 381 e-mails, and created about 250+ accounts for people to use. Took me about six hours to go through all that e-mail. We're working to get registration resolved as fast as possible. In the mean time, it is what it is.


----------



## Yamidragon (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

really confused about registering for this site, this suspended account making is really irritating. what all this business about registering email? can you bypass this account hiatus that way?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



Yamidragon said:


> really confused about registering for this site, this suspended account making is really irritating. what all this business about registering email? can you bypass this account hiatus that way?



Automatic registration is suspended because bots were registering spam accounts. It is returning soon, but it had to be rebuilt to fix those vulnerabilities.
Manual registration will be done by the administrators if you email them and ask nicely, providing the information Dragoneer listed in the original post of this thread.


----------



## Yamidragon (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

ok, thanks for letting me know


----------



## JoshAndy (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



Oceaneyeddragon said:


> I am so freakin confused! When I click on the link to the username page where it says "your name here", How do you "type in your desired username?? There's nowhere to enter it. Or did I miss something?


 
where it says "your user name" your just supose to put in the adress what your name is or what you want it to be. If it says "fatal system error" then its available.
EXAMPLE:
if you wanted your name to be "mike" you would put:
www.furaffinity.net/user/mike
and then serch it.


----------



## quelindo (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

mmmmm still waiting, sent a couple of days ago whatev


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Sent request 3 days ago, still no dice.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Admins have lives too.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



Toraneko said:


> Admins have lives too.


 
Not here, usually.


And three days is a pretty long time to not check your emails when for a function as vital as the registration of new users.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Has it perhaps occurred to you that maybe they're working through an enormous backlog?


----------



## DannSkunk (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*



Dragoneer said:


> Just a note - I've got 350 e-mails for accounts to create. I'm trying to make them over the next day or two, but I'm kind of backlogged.


holy shit. that's a lot of emails... and that was like what, a week ago?

I've got to say, it was lucky that i actually tried to read this place before I posted something like "Hey where the f*** is my account? it's been 3 days!"

sheesh... I shouldn't have expected less, though. Restricting registration for a looooong time, I guess, is like going to have practically irrational amounts of people e-mailing in for an account. Especially after hearing that the fandom is having a spike in popularity.


----------



## KokoroDM (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Quick question for Dragoneer: When you're get back creating account for everyone?


----------



## Objection (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

i supposed i'm just wondering how long we should wait before we should assume our email was lost in the big heap.


----------



## Cyia (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Nvm... >_> lol i see that you all are back logged lol


----------



## kotoceia (Jul 30, 2010)

Does this mean that if your in the backlog, will your acount still be created? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xommon (Jul 31, 2010)

Did you get my request?


----------



## Kilat_The_therDog (Jul 31, 2010)

la la la laaa im waiting....


----------



## kotoceia (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't think that we're going to get an account, so we'll have to hope that they will get the registration system up by tomorrow.


----------



## Kari-Isis (Aug 1, 2010)

Let's just hope they can get this all done as soon as possible. I can imagine how hectic it must be for them to go through a crapload of emails regarding this. =/


----------



## Obito Uchiha (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi, can someone PM when I can sign up through via Email? I have account here but I can not sign into and the email I used to make has been long since dead so I can not revive my old and first account here. =)


----------



## Merumi (Aug 1, 2010)

Hm...Sent my email a couple of days ago, I've been waiting! Totally understandable, though. Hope the regular registration is up again soon...


----------



## IS (Aug 1, 2010)

I submitted my account info over a week ago now, and still nothing... it probably won't happen for you for a very long time, either.


----------



## Obito Uchiha (Aug 1, 2010)

Nevermind my request for a PM I sent a Email. I will wait as long as I need to just to get account back up and running. =D


----------



## kotoceia (Aug 1, 2010)

You might not be able to get an account by email...
Because they are going to open the registration soon.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 1, 2010)

In this thread:



> Hi, I didn't bother reading the part about having 350+ requests to do, so I'm going to make the problem worse by emailing you again anda gain until you start providing me with the free service that I demand.
> 
> P.S. Fuck you.


----------



## kotoceia (Aug 2, 2010)

Got one, if you are in the backlog before he closed it then wait a couple of days before complaining!


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 2, 2010)

kotoceia said:


> Got one, if you are in the backlog before he closed it then wait a couple of days before complaining!


Correct. Trying to get through all the requests and get everything settled.

But as I'm finding, about 30-40% of the accounts requested are going unclaimed, too.


----------



## str8 merkin (Aug 2, 2010)

but how do u no wen your account has been created


----------



## dragonshardz (Aug 2, 2010)

I notice that the link for Registration is still down, it's August 2, and email registration is closed.

Is there a timeframe on reopening registration, or are you still ironing out some bugs?


----------



## kotoceia (Aug 2, 2010)

Off-Topic: Yay, I was quoted by an admin!

On-Topic: Yea, it might be because some people figured you meant "delete" when you said clear(Like me). Check your emails for information regarding any accounts!


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 3, 2010)

Its true i got mine 2 days after the closed thing,just wait, and thank you! :3


----------



## IS (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, I've been waiting about 10 days now on my registration, and that was before it was all closed and whatnot... should I be getting some kind of confirmation e-mail, or what...?


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

I believe you get an email saying that your account has been made. 

Just be patient. Dragoneer isn't magic.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 3, 2010)

IS said:


> Well, I've been waiting about 10 days now on my registration, and that was before it was all closed and whatnot... should I be getting some kind of confirmation e-mail, or what...?


I have all accounts created up until July 23rd, I believe. I'm going to try to get done more tomorrow.



str8 merkin said:


> but how do u no wen your account has been created


Because I send you an e-mail that looks like this:

_Your Fur Affinity account has been created.

LOGIN DETAILS_ _
User: 
Pass: XXXXXXXXXXX

Once logged in, we highly suggest you change your password. You can do that here:_ _
http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/settings/_ _

If you have any questions or concerns please let us know. We'll be more than glad to assist you in any way we can._


----------



## Aurag2 (Aug 3, 2010)

YAY, I was July 25th, so im soon


----------



## furiana (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll be watching for registration to re-open again, by email or otherwise.


----------



## lltnkwater (Aug 3, 2010)

i sent in for email registration the day before it was closed so im just happy i made it 
took about a week for my confirmation email to come for forum registration so im just being patient and am quite happy knowing that it is coming in good time


----------



## kattastic99 (Aug 3, 2010)

I am so screwed by my sudden stupidity I don't know if I'll ever get an account, even after registration is opened up again.


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 5, 2010)

I registrated since July 15 and I'm still waiting, I got a little overboard with the registration because I register 8 times with different names and same names on my iPod touch, sorry I got overboard.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 6, 2010)

Jimboy1985 said:


> I registrated since July 15 and I'm still waiting, I got a little overboard with the registration because I register 8 times with different names and same names on my iPod touch, sorry I got overboard.


 I got a lot e-mails from you with only the words "Sent from my iPod" in the text. Nothing else.


----------



## Inhandra (Aug 6, 2010)

Waiting anxiously for these things to unlock.. Didn't know about the email for registration option until it was too late!


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 6, 2010)

Did I made a mistake or something, what should I write on the text sent to my ipod?


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well in the emails I put all kinds of names on the subject part am I doing it wrong, what should I put in the subject or Cc/Bcc section?


----------



## LyLeah (Aug 6, 2010)

I sent one just in case I'm able to get through... thanks in advance if I do.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok well I sent an e-mail just as you instructed, hoping for the best! Godspeed my friends.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

LyLeah said:


> I sent one just in case I'm able to get through... thanks in advance if I do.


 


RyujiKimura said:


> Ok well I sent an e-mail just as you instructed, hoping for the best! Godspeed my friends.


 You guys can't read can you?


----------



## Alstor (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys. There's this really cool site called "Twitter." Just so happens that FA is on this "Twitter." Here's what they had to say.



			
				@furaffinity said:
			
		

> We  are currently working on revising FA's chat structure. In addition,  *finishing up reg *and some other changes to the site. News soon.



http://twitter.com/furaffinity


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Hey guys. There's this really cool site called "Twitter." Just so happens that FA is on this "Twitter." Here's what they had to say.
> 
> 
> 
> http://twitter.com/furaffinity


Twitter's gay and it's much more fun to not read stuff and just complain anyway.


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 7, 2010)

What should I put in the subject & Cc/Bcc section of the email leave it blank?


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Jimboy1985 said:


> What should I put in the subject & Cc/Bcc section of the email leave it blank?


 Did you send the email beforehand?


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 7, 2010)

What does that mean, I am not quite an email person sorry.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Jimboy1985 said:


> What does that mean, I am not quite an email person sorry.


 Are you just now sending this email or have you sent one before?


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 7, 2010)

I sent one today in my username in the email section on new message, the other eight I accidentally put my usernames in the subject section instead of the email section because I'm using the web in my iPod touch.


----------



## Miliki (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

I know that you are horribly backlogged and you are working your hardest Dragoneer but I was wondering which date you were currently processing? Last I heard it was the 23rd and I have been excited for awhile now because I had sent an email request out on the 24th from my hotmail account. An update whenever possible would be wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Jimboy1985 said:


> I sent one today in my username in the email section on new message, the other eight I accidentally put my usernames in the subject section instead of the email section because I'm using the web in my iPod touch.


 Learn to read. Learn. To. _Read_. 

The title even says that this is closed at the moment.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 7, 2010)

Relevant to thread.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Relevant to thread.


 Pretty much, lol. 

They should do that just as a joke.


----------



## Enbiden (Aug 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> Learn to read. Learn. To. _Read_.
> 
> The title even says that this is closed at the moment.


 
Now, to be fair, it's not the most accessible information out there. The title only says [Closed], not "Registering by Email is closed while the backlog is cleared out". It does have instructions in the first post, but I would assume that the first post did not always say what it says. If someone hit "Last page" or whatever, it'd be real easy to miss. It's only really obvious if you already know the answer.

This isn't directed at Willow, but remember there are a lot of places where you can get the correct information, but there are even more places where you can't.

True story: A few days ago, I searched for "New account registration has been temporarily suspended.", the exact message you get when you try to register, and the top 3 results were by people asking the exact same question, and the replays were all from people who said "Use the search bar".

Yes, people should use the search bar, but answer the question anyway as those posts show up when people search as well (and on the top of the index).

-------------------------------------------------------------------

        Dragoneer: Do you need any help clearing out the backlog? I could write a script so that when you pull the username and email out of a account request, it auto fills whatever form you are using to create registration accounts, and puts a pre-formatted "thank you" response on the clipboard.

Perhaps that's not at all how you are doing registration, or you've already got some automation already, but if you want any help just ask. I know how tedious it is to do a repetitive task hundreds of times in a row. Plus I'd like an account, and I figure the easier you can clear the backlog, the faster I can get one.


----------



## Anza (Aug 7, 2010)

wth on the first page of this thread it said registration would be up by the end of the month. and that was JULY. its AUGUST now, you guys. *cranky*


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Anza said:


> wth on the first page of this thread it said registration would be up by the end of the month. and that was JULY. its AUGUST now, you guys. *cranky*


 Yea, guess what, shit happens.

And no, the title's pretty clear.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 7, 2010)

Anza said:


> wth on the first page of this thread it said registration would be up by the end of the month. and that was JULY. its AUGUST now, you guys. *cranky*


 
They run on *Valve Timeâ„¢*. 

Just hope that it will be fixed prior to the release of _Duke Nukem Forever_.


----------



## Miliki (Aug 7, 2010)

Anza said:


> wth on the first page of this thread it said registration would be up by the end of the month. and that was JULY. its AUGUST now, you guys. *cranky*


 
I would have to agree with Willow. I do programming occasionally and I know that kinks can happen and take a lot longer to work out than originally attended. The fact that they were nice enough to provide an estimation of completion was nice. I am sure they will update everyone on the situation and with another estimate of completion when they have time. The more you bug them, the longer it will be before they will have the situation rectified.


----------



## Enbiden (Aug 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> And no, the title's pretty clear.


 
It is, but it's not _perfectly_ clear. It could mean that the thread was closed, renamed, then reopened without changing the title back. Not as likely as the thread being renamed due to the service being closed, but it's possible.

Should the title be changed to prevent any future doubt? No, the title is clear enough. I just say that "E-Mail registration is closed for a while" helps the poster and all future readers, where "Learn to read" helps no one.

Now if the same guy comes back and asks the same question, then yeah, he's just dense.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Enbiden said:


> It is, but it's not _perfectly_ clear.


 How much clearer can you get? Do they really have to spell it out perfectly?

The title is kinda like hanging a closed sign in the window of a shop. Reading the first page of the thread tells you that too, oh wait, I forgot, people don't read the OP.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 8, 2010)

Willow said:


> Reading the first page of the thread tells you that too, oh wait, I forgot, people don't read the OP.


 
or anything else that's inconvenient for that matter...

=>.>=


----------



## Enbiden (Aug 8, 2010)

Willow said:


> How much clearer can you get? Do they really have to spell it out perfectly?


 
I agree, it's plenty clear enough. There's no reason to change it.

I just don't thing that people should be chastised for not understanding something; ignorance isn't stupidity.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 8, 2010)

Enbiden said:


> I just don't thing that people should be chastised for not understanding something; ignorance isn't stupidity.


 
My thesaurus says they're synonyms.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 8, 2010)

Either way...twitter says that it'll be done soon. It's useful for nothing else besides emergencies such as this and other lesser "emergencies" such as earthquakes and the like.


----------



## FurryMistress (Aug 8, 2010)

How long will it be til this will re-open?

 I'd like to register here...


----------



## Foryk (Aug 8, 2010)

So then just keep checking back on this thread until this thread/the register button says otherwise?


----------



## Miliki (Aug 8, 2010)

Foryk said:


> So then just keep checking back on this thread until this thread/the register button says otherwise?


 
That is what I have been doing.


----------



## Foryk (Aug 8, 2010)

And how long has that been going?


----------



## Miliki (Aug 8, 2010)

Foryk said:


> And how long has that been going?


 
About the 28th of last month when they closed down registration via email. I am waiting but I am worried that mine got lost amongst all the clutter and I am going to have to wait until the registration opens fully back up.


----------



## Foryk (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh. Okay. I've been waiting that long, I just didn't know about this thread as I was.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 8, 2010)

On the main site it mentions relocating to a new server on the 20th, is it possible that's the date when registration will come back online?


----------



## Miliki (Aug 8, 2010)

RyujiKimura said:


> On the main site it mentions relocating to a new server on the 20th, is it possible that's the date when registration will come back online?


 
One would hope.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 9, 2010)

Please let that happen, been trying to get on the main site for quite a while now. If only I had joined the forums earlier I might've seen this when it was open.


----------



## Miliki (Aug 9, 2010)

sigma said:


> Please let that happen, been trying to get on the main site for quite a while now. If only I had joined the forums earlier I might've seen this when it was open.


 
I am not sure, even those who made it when it was open, will get in. I think they may just be holding off until they actually get the registration open again. Rather than getting all the emails. I am just still hoping and waiting that I will get in because I did send an email before they closed registration via email :3


----------



## ~Terra~ (Aug 10, 2010)

Wait, so if you email them you cant register?  That's definitely not fair...


----------



## Pesha (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm really hoping to get an account with FA soon. I tried y-gallery, but they're so limiting. :X I want a place to post my drawinz! Hopefully I can make FA my new home soon.

I eagerly await the chance to get an account.


----------



## Willow (Aug 10, 2010)

~Terra~ said:


> Wait, so if you email them you cant register?  That's definitely not fair...


How is that not fair?


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2010)

~Terra~ said:


> Wait, so if you email them you cant register?  That's definitely not fair...


 
I think you misunderstood something somewhere...


----------



## Miliki (Aug 11, 2010)

~Terra~ said:


> Wait, so if you email them you cant register?  That's definitely not fair...


 
You just can't right now. Chances are they will have registration up before they get through the emails anyway.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 11, 2010)

bad thing is when I first tried signing up it let me but I was on my psp and couldn''t access my E-mail to validate it.


----------



## Miliki (Aug 11, 2010)

sigma said:


> bad thing is when I first tried signing up it let me but I was on my psp and couldn''t access my E-mail to validate it.


 
Now that just sucks.


----------



## Charem (Aug 12, 2010)

Mrawr...I do hope we do get an update soon about that whole 'registration will hopefully open at the end of July' part.  Since that is, well, late.


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 12, 2010)

How long did FurAffinity shut down the registration on their site?


----------



## Willow (Aug 12, 2010)

Jimboy1985 said:


> How long did FurAffinity shut down their registration?


 Second time this year, they've been working on the commissions page and I think there was something wrong with the filter or something. 
So people were uploading a bunch of shock pictures and whatnot, iirc. It's been down I think since May, and now with the forums having to be redone, it's a lot of work.


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 12, 2010)

What's iirc means?


----------



## Noodle (Aug 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> Second time this year, they've been working on the commissions page and I think there was something wrong with the filter or something.
> So people were uploading a bunch of shock pictures and whatnot, iirc. It's been down I think since May, and now with the forums having to be redone, it's a lot of work.


 
I never really noticed it before.. but i wanna say it was down before that.. cause i tried to use the commissions tab.. nothing worked..

There was actually someone complaining "You can give FA a new layout, but you cant fix the commission info"


----------



## furiana (Aug 12, 2010)

iirc = if I remember correctly


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm hoping that by September or October, they'll allow registrations for the main site again. Well, at least that'll give me some time to perfect my drawings and writings...


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 13, 2010)

I want to join FA so bad!!! DX                                                                                                                             Isn't my avatar cute? :3


----------



## Miliki (Aug 13, 2010)

Your avatar is cute. You may want to fluff out the cheeks a little but other than that I think you will do well. I also really want to join.


----------



## Griflyn (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought it was said that registration would be back up at the end of the month? It's now halfway through August and now we cant even make one via email anymore?  When will we be able to?


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

Griflyn said:


> I thought it was said that registration would be back up at the end of the month? It's now halfway through August and now we cant even make one via email anymore?  When will we be able to?


 When Dragoneer gets through the backlogged emails. Which I believe there were around 400 requests. 

As far as registration, shit. happens.


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 14, 2010)

I hope FA will register soon.


----------



## Tally (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm going to laugh when registration crashes again because of so many people trying to do it at once.


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 14, 2010)

What month did there regestration shut down on FA.


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

Jimboy1985 said:


> What month did there regestration shut down on FA.


 I think it was around May or June. 

It's been a while.


----------



## Coy Fox (Aug 15, 2010)

Will you be creating accounts that were submitted up to the cutoff date? I put in for an account the day before email registration was closed, so does this mean it's somewhere in that massive backlog and will (eventually) get made?


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Coy Fox said:


> Will you be creating accounts that were submitted up to the cutoff date? I put in for an account the day before email registration was closed, so does this mean it's somewhere in that massive backlog and will (eventually) get made?


 If you put in your request before the cut off date, I believe you will still get your account eventually.

You're just somewhere in the backlog.


----------



## JayStarlight (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Dragoneer, I think it would be a good idea to code out a registration page on the main site -- something simple that explains why people cannot register right now, instead of simply echoing "New account registration has been temporarily suspended."


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

im starting to think itl never be open.. :<


----------



## SethKenjobi (Aug 16, 2010)

Ay new updates as to when the registration will be up as in a certain date?


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope their registration page on FA will open soon. Well I am still using my DevientART page.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Jimboy1985 said:


> I hope their registration page on FA will open soon. Well I am still using my DevientART page.


 
same same, i wanna put all mah pics from DA on here, cause most of my pics are furrys anyways


----------



## Riv (Aug 16, 2010)

Does anybody know if this was closed the 26th, the 27th, or the 28th?

I sent my email on the 27th, but the OP was last edited on the 28th, and there are no posts in this thread between the 26th (subject says open) and the 30th (subject says closed). So I'm not even sure if I'm even getting an email... but the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Miliki (Aug 16, 2010)

Riv said:


> Does anybody know if this was closed the 26th, the 27th, or the 28th?.


 
It was closed the 28th as far as I know. But I sent in an email on the 24th and still haven't gotten a reply. I am starting to think they may be holding off responding to the emails till the fix on the 20th of this month which is when I am hoping they will fully open registration back up. That is just a guess though.

I am also staying on my dA account but I don't normally do furries. I have started an increase of them and wanted to move my furry art here and leave dA for all my   other art.


----------



## aapur (Aug 16, 2010)

I somehow managed to hit a hole in the "signup temporary disabled" problem. The hole was in april. But now i hope that it will be back up, so i can create that very special group.


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 16, 2010)

methinks its going to be more than a month now.... oh well I'll bide my time being on the forums <3


----------



## Rikku Lockhart22 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok can someone please tell me how to make a FA cause I just went out and bought a new pc hoping that maybe it was just my old one not letting me make a account yet it still says new account reg has been temp suspended and its been saying it like a month now.


----------



## Trevor (Aug 17, 2010)

umm, can somebody enlighten me? why exactly are the registrations down in the first place (just asking cuz i dont keep track of all this dunderheaded shit xD)
and its quite irritating, its keeping me from wanting to draw more furry stuff


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

They're fixing a few things on the site, namely the commissions page. 

Though why not being able to make an FA account affects you not being able to draw art is beyond me.


----------



## Tally (Aug 17, 2010)

Rikku Lockhart22 said:


> Ok can someone please tell me how to make a FA cause I just went out and bought a new pc hoping that maybe it was just my old one not letting me make a account yet it still says new account reg has been temp suspended and its been saying it like a month now.


 
Aha... ha... ha... xD


----------



## Zenia (Aug 17, 2010)

Rikku Lockhart22 said:


> Ok can someone please tell me how to make a FA cause I just went out and bought a new pc hoping that maybe it was just my old one not letting me make a account yet it still says new account reg has been temp suspended and its been saying it like a month now.


omfg. Are you being serious here? Because if  you are I will just be clutching my stomach from laughing so hard.

A new PC? =___= Wow, you should have come into the forums sooner to ask about this. Hopefully you can return it, or something if your first one has no problems with it. XDDD


----------



## Taralack (Aug 17, 2010)

Rikku Lockhart22 said:


> Ok can someone please tell me how to make a FA cause I just went out and bought a new pc hoping that maybe it was just my old one not letting me make a account yet it still says new account reg has been temp suspended and its been saying it like a month now.


 
Wow.


----------



## aapur (Aug 17, 2010)

Rikku Lockhart22 said:


> Ok can someone please tell me how to make a FA cause I just went out and bought a new pc hoping that maybe it was just my old one not letting me make a account yet it still says new account reg has been temp suspended and its been saying it like a month now.



fail


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 17, 2010)

What month or day will the FurAffinity registration page will be back again?


----------



## lltnkwater (Aug 17, 2010)

Jimboy1985 said:


> What month or day will the FurAffinity registration page will be back again?


 *Soon*: "Soon" does not imply any particular date, time, decade,  century, or millennia in the past, present, and certainly not the  future. "Soon" shall make no contract or warranty between the service provider and the end user. "Soon" will arrive some day, "soon" will be here before the end of time. Maybe. Do not make  plans based on "soon". By reading this you take full responsibility for any misuse,  use, or even casual glancing at "soon."

one of my favorite internet quotes(?) modified to fit the situation... anyhow just keep checking your email if you already email registered in time, or be patient if you didnt, and check back here for any info that may get posted from time to time


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 18, 2010)

Anybody know if the downtime necessary for upgrading the servers will possibly have anything to do with bringing registration back up? I need to know whether I should be indifferent or upset that the downtime was delayed.


----------



## Wartator (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right topic for my question, but forgive me, as I'm new to this forum.

One of the staff members told me there's is a special exception procedure for current users who want to start up a new account as a means of changing the FA profile nick. Anyone knows about this?

Best regards.


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

Rikku Lockhart22 said:


> Ok can someone please tell me how to make a FA cause I just went out and bought a new pc hoping that maybe it was just my old one not letting me make a account yet it still says new account reg has been temp suspended and its been saying it like a month now.


 .....how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Rikku Lockhart22 said:


> Ok can someone please tell me how to make a FA cause I just went out and bought a new pc hoping that maybe it was just my old one not letting me make a account yet it still says new account reg has been temp suspended and its been saying it like a month now.



o.e oh my.


----------



## Twil (Aug 18, 2010)

I was a little confused if email registration or account registration was down so I took a chance and sent a email yesterday.. Im new and this is going to be my 1st account (and i probably stick with only one). But anyways if theres a wait time i dont care if its long or what, would just love to join the community) .

Any clues when its coming back up or at least open email registrations? been a while im waiting and watch but its always down :S


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Twil said:


> I was a little confused if email registration or account registration was down so I took a chance and sent a email yesterday.. Im new and this is going to be my 1st account (and i probably stick with only one). But anyways if theres a wait time i dont care if its long or what, would just love to join the community) .
> 
> Any clues when its coming back up or at least open email registrations? been a while im waiting and watch but its always down :S



Well, to clarify things, both the site registration, and email registration are down.  
I don't have an FA page yet, either, but...
I have no idea when they will start letting us make new accounts; I think we just need to be patient and let them work on it. ;-;


----------



## Twil (Aug 18, 2010)

Jagged said:


> Well, to clarify things, both the site registration, and email registration are down.
> I don't have an FA page yet, either, but...
> I have no idea when they will start letting us make new accounts; I think we just need to be patient and let them work on it. ;-;


yuck. Okay thanks! I guess i just camp or something, I hope they open a little email registration back..

Maybe i should try ebay? _*grins playfully*_


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Twil said:


> yuck. Okay thanks! I guess i just camp or something, I hope they open a little email registration back..
> 
> Maybe i should try ebay? _*grins playfully*_



You're welcome; glad I could help ^^ I'm still new and trying to fin in here, buuut XD Yeah, I hope so too.

Heheh =U= That might be a good idea.  Or craigslist C;< -evil laughter-


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 19, 2010)

I like how they said it was going to be up for sure by the end of July.

Oh look It's more than half way into august.


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> I like how they said it was going to be up for sure by the end of July.
> 
> Oh look It's more than half way into august.


 Bawwwww, shut up.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 19, 2010)

ok i hate to whine, but i sent my account email on July 25th, quite a while before email reg was closed, and i still have not seen any indications of it being opened. surely the backlog couldn't be large enough to not check in that amount of time. of course its my luck that after over a year of debate on whether or not to make a FA account, when i finally  decide to do it i have to deal with this. its really disappointing and i hate to be just another whiner on this thread but this is getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> Bawwwww, shut up.



Willow's right.  I think you guys need to just be quiet and wait.  That's what I'm doing. >> -sigh-


----------



## Xenke (Aug 19, 2010)

If only I had known this was going to happen.

I would have stocked up on accounts and pawned them off to the highest bidder.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 19, 2010)

> Bawwwww, shut up.



Just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Phantasm (Aug 19, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Just pointing out the obvious.


 
Pointing out the obvious is like pointing out the fact that the sky is up. It makes you look stupid and it makes everyone around you say "No shit, Sherlock!"

That being said, just sitting and waiting patiently on my end! As bad as it sounds, unfortunately FA users should be used to these delays. It's called programmer's schedule! If they say it'll be a week, expect two months... That way, if it takes longer, you won't expect anything and if they finish on time, you can be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Just pointing out the obvious.


 You've pointed this out several times, and every time you point it out, you sound like a whiny little shit. 



Phantasm said:


> Pointing out the obvious is like pointing out the fact that the sky is up. It makes you look stupid and it makes everyone around you say "No shit, Sherlock!"
> 
> That being said, just sitting and waiting patiently on my end! As bad as it sounds, unfortunately FA users should be used to these delays. It's called programmer's schedule! If they say it'll be a week, expect two months... That way, if it takes longer, you won't expect anything and if they finish on time, you can be pleasantly surprised!


 Oh my god! Someone who gets it!

Remember when they had to put the main site on read only mode so they could transfer servers? They said it would take three hours, but some unprecedented things happened that caused it to take longer. So instead of three hours, it took almost an entire day. 

They can't plan for things like this really, kinda like when people build houses or roads, or anything that requires a large amount of work. 
Delays happen all the time.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 19, 2010)

I guess we have nothing else to do but tough it out. I really hope that registration restoration accompanies the downtime with the server move.


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

RyujiKimura said:


> I guess we have nothing else to do but tough it out. I really hope that registration restoration accompanies the downtime with the server move.


 They're actually pushing that back to a later date TBA.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 20, 2010)

Phantasm said:


> Pointing out the obvious is like pointing out the fact that the sky is up. It makes you look stupid and it makes everyone around you say "No shit, Sherlock!"
> 
> That being said, just sitting and waiting patiently on my end! As bad as it sounds, unfortunately FA users should be used to these delays. It's called programmer's schedule! If they say it'll be a week, expect two months... That way, if it takes longer, you won't expect anything and if they finish on time, you can be pleasantly surprised!


 

But the inherent problem with furries is that they are too busy shoving their faces into the groins of the site's administration to notice the obvious, as exampled by the post quoted below...



> You've pointed this out several times, and every time you point it out, you sound like a whiny little shit.



Calling names and showing such blind hostility towards simple facts . Are you per chance also religious?

or 12?



> They can't plan for things like this really, kinda like when people build houses or roads, or anything that requires a large amount of work.
> Delays happen all the time.



I'm not asking for them to get an the ball about this.

I mean, it would be nice if they met the deadline that they *squarely promised had no chance of being overshot*, but it would be just as good if they at least released some information as to the reason why.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 20, 2010)

Willow said:


> They're actually pushing that back to a later date TBA.


 
Righto, but let's still hope that the now-delayed downtime accompanies registration's return.


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Calling names and showing such blind hostility towards simple facts . Are you per chance also religious?
> 
> or 12?


No I'm not 12, are you?

We already know registration is down. We notice they didn't meet the deadline. I'm not the one crying about registration here, but oh wait, I don't have to because I already made my account before hand. Moot point though, there are some people here without accounts who have _patience_. Exercise it, seriously. 



> I'm not asking for them to get an the ball about this.
> 
> I mean, it would be nice if they met the deadline that they *squarely promised had no chance of being overshot*, but it would be just as good if they at least released some information as to the reason why.


They don't have to tell you why FA's registration is still down, just like they didn't have to give us details as to why it was closed in the first place. They did just so people knew the why. Also, I never did say anything about them getting on the ball. The point I'm trying to make is that, even if there is a deadline for something, it doesn't always mean it'll be met. Learn to read. 

When you build something, fix something, whatever, things tend to happen that are beyond your control. Say one day on the construction site, it rains, and it doesn't stop raining until a week later. Well, the constructions workers have just lost almost an entire week of work. Not to mention, possibly having to fix things again. 

Writing code isn't all that easy. Fixing an entire site isn't easy either. Even something as simple as moving a server, takes time and sometimes, there are bumps in the road or tiny hiccups that set things back a few steps. 

Only difference between the FA staff and a construction team is that in the case of the staff here, it's not their day job. They do this in their free time, when they have time.

And you know something, just because you can't make an FA account specifically doesn't mean it's the end of the world. FA is no different from any other art site out there really, deviantART's registration is still open. Or is it not as good because they have no furry mascot?


----------



## Coy Fox (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't mean to add to the BAWWW-ing or sound whiny, but I am just curious as to whether the accounts in that massive backlog are going to be created or not, just so I know if I should stop holding my breath. If anyone 'in the know' is reading this, an update would be appreciated.


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Coy Fox said:


> I don't mean to add to the BAWWW-ing or sound whiny, but I am just curious as to whether the accounts in that massive backlog are going to be created or not, just so I know if I should stop holding my breath. If anyone 'in the know' is reading this, an update would be appreciated.


 If I'm not mistaken, you'll still get get your account, it'll just take a while. If registration is up before they get done, then you'll just make an account though. 

Not really baww'ing though. 

Though if you really want to know if you'll get it, you might have to do some backtracking in this thread.


----------



## Miliki (Aug 20, 2010)

Coy Fox said:


> I don't mean to add to the BAWWW-ing or sound whiny, but I am just curious as to whether the accounts in that massive backlog are going to be created or not, just so I know if I should stop holding my breath. If anyone 'in the know' is reading this, an update would be appreciated.



I can understand how you feel. I have been waiting since the 24th and I too just want to know whether I got lost in the backlog or if I can at least stop holding my breath. It isn't the fact that I can not make an account or that it has been pushed back repeatedly... No. It is the fact that I am not receiving any updates on the entire situation... I just want to be updated, that is all. And I have been patient for quite awhile now.


----------



## Silachan (Aug 20, 2010)

I read through this entire thread, and I even PMed a forum admin, but no one has answered my question so I'm going to ask here.

I'm interested in getting an "abandoned" account, but I don't know how to go about it. This account has been idle for 3 years, so it's well over the 2 year of "inactivity" grace period. Who do I need to PM on the forums or email for info about how to get it?


----------



## Neonis (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad that I only started on this a little while ago. I would hate to wait long, but if they are trying that's good enough for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Silachan said:


> I read through this entire thread, and I even PMed a forum admin, but no one has answered my question so I'm going to ask here.
> 
> I'm interested in getting an "abandoned" account, but I don't know how to go about it. This account has been idle for 3 years, so it's well over the 2 year of "inactivity" grace period. Who do I need to PM on the forums or email for info about how to get it?


 I thought you had an account though 

When did you ask?


----------



## Jimboy1985 (Aug 21, 2010)

I think I heard that word BAWWW somewhere before.


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

Jimboy1985 said:


> I think I heard that word BAWWW somewhere before.


 It's a pretty common internet term, it's not a furry word though. It's sort of like a sound, but not exactly. 

When someone says "Oh bawww" or "quit baww'ing" or anything along those lines, they're essentially mimicking a person crying or whining. 
Bawwww, kinda sounds like something you'd say when you cry, so yea. Bawww'ing is basically crying. 

If you want a better definition, you can look it up on the urban dictionary website.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 21, 2010)

i just wish they wouldnt have given a 48-hour timeframe if they cant meet it, its a bit frustrating is all. i can wait, but i feel let down.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

At least they're making progress (I hope) with the interface changes.


----------



## Kari-Isis (Aug 21, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> I like how they said it was going to be up for sure by the end of July.
> 
> Oh look It's more than half way into august.



First of all dude, just shut up about the obvious. We all know that and we don't need to hear it from someone who is going to keep whining about how they didn't make the deadline. We are aware that it's obvious and pointing it out every couple of weeks isn't going to help. And people have already gotten a bad impression of you. If I were you, I'd stop arguing about it and just move along.

I'm rather disappointed that the staff didn't make the deadline too but I'm not whining about it. I have other things to keep me busy until they finally get around to it. I'm not the one who is constantly dwelling on the fact that I don't have my account yet or bitching about it. Sure, they didn't make it and probably didn't know how long it will take. It was a simple mistake on their end. As others have said, delays and shit happen. Just chill, geez. Go play a video game or keep yourself busy until they finally get around to finishing things.



Random_Observer said:


> But the inherent problem with furries is that they are too busy shoving their faces into the groins of the site's administration to notice the obvious



Again, everyone here is already AWARE of it and you're just not understanding it. You think all furries kiss ass to the administration and do what you just quoted there? Think before being judgmental. Pointing out the obvious doesn't make you smart, it makes you sound like a whiny person with no life. I believe this issue has happened before or some kind of downtime as I have noticed. I would also like to know what's been keeping them from clearing the backlog and stuff. Things just come about that puts everything back some. We all make mistakes, so...or maybe they're just lazy and/or stressed, like any other human being. Or maybe they don't have a good excuse at all. *We're not perfect.*

As people have mentioned already, FurAffinity is not a priority for most (if not all) staff. They have jobs and lives to tend to and maybe that could be the reason for delays. They might be stressed or just wanting to relax or something of the sort. I have also heard that they run on Valve Time, which could explain some things around here. The staff are not big corporate business people, these are just everyday people that wanted to work on a site for furries.

I guess my point is, expect delays. It's unavoidable, especially if the staff have bigger fish to fry in their own lives. It sounds frustrating to have to wait longer than expected but it may happen a lot when it comes to this. You just gotta be _patient_.


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

Kari-Isis said:


> I guess my point is, expect delays. It's unavoidable, especially if the staff have bigger fish to fry in their own lives. It sounds frustrating to have to wait longer than expected but it may happen a lot when it comes to this. You just gotta be _patient_.


 I wonder if R_O complains when game developers don't release their games on time. If they even play games.

Also seriously, if you're gonna complain about how the admins aren't doing their job. Why don't you apply and be a coder. Whining isn't going to do anything.


----------



## Summercat (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Registering an Account via E-mail*

Thread temporarily closed until site admins have new information to be released.


----------

